# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Souci upload de fichier (parseRequest)

## caesa

Bonjour, je vous prsente le code de ma servlet (enfin la partie qui pose problme  ::):  :



```

```

Le problme intervient lors du upload.parseRequest(prequest);
Dans mon fichier de log "setsize ok" apparat mais pas "list ok", ce qui laisse sous entendre que la fonction a plant, mais pourtant aucune exception n'est catche, et on on va dans un 'finally'  plus loin (que je nb'ai pas affich mais bon, on passe du parseRequest(qui ne marche pas ) au finally sans attraper d'exception. 

Je ne vois pas trop quel pourrait tre le problme, si vous pouvez m'aider ce serait trs gnetil !  ::):

----------


## caesa

Alors j'ai continu a chercher un peu, il fallait lever un throwable et non une exception pour voir appartre ceci :



> java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/io/output/DeferredFileOutputStream


Quelqu'un aurait-il une ide du problme??
J'utilise le jar commons-fileupload-1.1.1

----------


## lery

Heu, tu as surement ton jar dans le chemin de compilation et non dans celui d'execution, quel environnement de dveloppement tu utilises ? Et quel serveur d'application ?

----------


## kenito

l'erreur signifie qu'il te manque la libraire commons-io. Je ne vois pas  quoi elle te sert surtout que tu ne t'en sert pas dans ta portion de code. Peux-tre as tu fais un import dans ta classe ou bien t'utilise une de ces fonctions  un autre endroit

----------


## caesa

Il me manquait effectivement le package commons-io . Je ne sais pas non plus prcisment pourquoi, je regarderai ca de plus prs. 

En tout cas, merci pour l'aide !  ::):

----------


## Simvetanylen

Bonjour,

J'arrive sans doute un peu tard, mais j'ai russi  rgler un problme comme celui ci en sauvegardant les sources de mon projet dans un rpertoire, en supprimant mon projet, en crant un nouveau projet, puis en remettant les sources dans mon projet, et sans ajouter les packages (inutiliss).

Voila, peut tre que a aidera quelqu'un : )

----------

